# Thats my pics



## robustum (May 16, 2005)

So, now i open the thread, to show you my pictures,
Love is in the air  
Best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 16, 2005)

C,fasciatum 0,1 
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Lorgakor (May 16, 2005)

Great pictures! What species is the first one?


----------



## Dephiax (May 16, 2005)

Pretty cool, the first one looks like the cricket crawls out of the T


----------



## robustum (May 16, 2005)

thx for kompliments, the first picture is a Pamphobeteus fortis, nice t
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 17, 2005)

another P,fortis 0,0,1


----------



## robustum (May 17, 2005)

H,hercules 1,0





H,hercules after the adult molt










Best Regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 18, 2005)

M,mesomelas 0,1





best regards Jürgen


----------



## meier link (May 18, 2005)

awesome mesomales man..u dont see many of them around.. :clap:


----------



## AcidQueen (May 18, 2005)

wow that mesomelas :drool:  :clap: 
been wanting one of those since i started with t's!!


----------



## juggalo69 (May 19, 2005)

That last one looked like a wicked tank, could you post a pic of the whole tank?


----------



## SergioCR (May 19, 2005)

robustum said:
			
		

> M,mesomelas 0,1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice T ! we have some of that spec. here in Costa Rica... just a question, are that plants "real" ? also, is it supposed to be that wet for the mesomelas? it looks very wet...


----------



## robustum (May 19, 2005)

AcidQueen said:
			
		

> wow that mesomelas :drool:  :clap:
> been wanting one of those since i started with t's!!


Hiho, i have started with Megaphobema robustum, that was my first Ts  
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 19, 2005)

juggalo69 said:
			
		

> That last one looked like a wicked tank, could you post a pic of the whole tank?


of course, i make the foto today and post,
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 19, 2005)

SergioCR said:
			
		

> Nice T ! we have some of that spec. here in Costa Rica... just a question, are that plants "real" ? also, is it supposed to be that wet for the mesomelas? it looks very wet...


 Yes the plants a real, i have make the setup last week, yes may be,,,,,but so wet its only at the first day when i spray the water, next day then the set up is no more so wet   (because spray)
 the plants names i dont know in english, but at the next foto you see the plants,,,,and i think you know them, 
Best Regards Jürgen
and sorry for my bad english


----------



## robustum (May 19, 2005)

Have make the fotos,,,,but sorry for the bad colours










 her size is ca, 4cm body
best regards Jürgen


----------



## jw73 (May 19, 2005)

Are these plants real ?
Great enclosure.


----------



## robustum (May 19, 2005)

jw73 said:
			
		

> Are these plants real ?
> Great enclosure.


Hi, yes they real, and thx  
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 19, 2005)

T,blondi 0,1





E,murinus 0,0,1















Best regards Jürgen


----------



## SergioCR (May 19, 2005)

robustum said:
			
		

> Yes the plants a real, i have make the setup last week, yes may be,,,,,but so wet its only at the first day when i spray the water, next day then the set up is no more so wet   (because spray)
> the plants names i dont know in english, but at the next foto you see the plants,,,,and i think you know them,
> Best Regards Jürgen
> and sorry for my bad english


Very good work! nice enclosure! what about mold? i've heard that sometimes live-plants can cause that inside the enclosure...


----------



## Lasiodora (May 19, 2005)

SergioCR said:
			
		

> Very good work! nice enclosure! what about mold? i've heard that sometimes live-plants can cause that inside the enclosure...



I don't think live plants cause mold. Mold  becomes more of  an issue if the air circulation in the tank is poor. 
Buen dias,
Mike


----------



## robustum (May 19, 2005)

SergioCR said:
			
		

> Very good work! nice enclosure! what about mold? i've heard that sometimes live-plants can cause that inside the enclosure...


Thank you, 
may be,i dont understand some words (cause), thats why i write now how i do this,,, 
when she will molt she have enough place to do this outsite and in the borrow,,,,in  the borrow are no plants sure, enough erath she have too, because she is not realy big, ca, 4cm body
a have this plants in another thanks too, and till now i dont have any problems,
when they grow to big i  make they smaller,,,,thats all
a little bit more work  
and what about mushroom, i hope it is the word  
in the thank come enough fresh air because at the door i have like somethink like a filter from zigarette, fresh sure(not smoked bevore ) and then the door is a little bit open, back at the tank comes fresh air too,
and sorry again for bad english :8o 
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 19, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> I don't think live plants cause mold. Mold  becomes more of  an issue if the air circulation in the tank is poor.
> Buen dias,
> Mike


Thats right too,
best regards


----------



## Venom (May 19, 2005)

First of all, beautiful enclosure you have!

I have a question tho. How do you introduce live moss into the environment without bringing parasites with it? Did you harvest the moss from the wild, or buy it from a gardening shop? Are the spores released by the moss a problem?

 For a long time now I've wanted to put a nice spongy green moss in a T tank, but I haven't known how to do it properly! Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## SergioCR (May 20, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> I don't think live plants cause mold. Mold  becomes more of  an issue if the air circulation in the tank is poor.
> Buen dias,
> Mike


Umm, ok... but to have live plants reqs. high humidity to keep them alive... maybe that depends on the type of plants... i guess moss will require more humidity.... that tank setup looks awesome however...


----------



## Lasiodora (May 20, 2005)

Sergio,
Yes some plants need high humidity but high humidity does not equal stagnant air. I mist my planted tank in the morning and it becomes very humid. A little condensation builds up. By the end of the day the humidity level drops a little and the condensation clears up. This only happens because I have good air flow in the tank. The morning misting and the appropriate ventilation provide the balance that my A.versicolor and plants need. I never get mold or fungi this way.

Back on topic.
Very nice collection and set ups Robustum  .

Mike


----------



## robustum (May 24, 2005)

Hallo, Thank you @all,
i dont have problems with moos till now, hope sure dont get any problems  
bevore i do it in an tank i do the moos in a hot water for like 5 minutes and then one week i do it in the sun or somethink like that,,,,and then it comes in a tank,
and sorry again for bad english,
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 24, 2005)

Haplopelma spec, Vietnam 0,1 adult





Best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 24, 2005)

0,0,1 H, incei





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 24, 2005)

H,incei 1,0 adult





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 25, 2005)

E,rufescens





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 25, 2005)

fresh molt C,fimbriatus 1,0 subadult










best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (May 25, 2005)

E,pulcherimaklaasi 1,0 fresh molt





best regards Jürgen


----------



## ink_scorpion (May 25, 2005)

Sehr gut, Juergen! Wunderschoen!  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## robustum (May 26, 2005)

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> Sehr gut, Juergen! Wunderschoen!  :clap:  :worship:


 Dankeschön, hoffe kann noch mit weiteren schönen Fotos/Tieren dienen  
Viele Grüße Jürgen
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 4, 2005)

E,rufescens
about 2 weeks after the molt;










Best Regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 4, 2005)

C, Spec, blue





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 4, 2005)

P,platyomma 0,1





best regards Jürgen


----------



## jbrd (Jun 4, 2005)

nice pics, and where did ya get that grass hopper? wow!


----------



## Tescos (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Jürgen
Ist der incei bock noch am leben? wenn ja ich hätte großes interesse da ich hier einige weiber habe.

Bitte bei interesse pm mich.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## robustum (Jun 5, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> nice pics, and where did ya get that grass hopper? wow!


hiho, thank you,
the grass hooper i have from for example;
http://www.meining-terraristik.de/
i buy they in germany;/


best regards Jürgen,


----------



## robustum (Jun 5, 2005)

not spiders, but my other pets,
and again; LOVE IS IN THE AIR   










best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 5, 2005)

and my other 2





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 5, 2005)

is she not pretty?   (H,lividum)





best regards Jürgen


----------



## Anthony (Jun 5, 2005)

Very, very nice. That livideum is spectacular.


----------



## robustum (Jun 8, 2005)

Thx,
Avicularia minatrix adult male










best regards Jürgen


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice pictures!  :clap:


----------



## robustum (Jun 8, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Nice pictures!  :clap:


thanks, hope can do more of them  
C,fimbriatus adult 0,1





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 10, 2005)

and again the buty lividum;










best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 12, 2005)

hiho, P, murinus 0,1
whats wrong with her?    





best regards Jürgen


----------



## morda (Jun 12, 2005)

Lol - 7 legs. 

My lividum has 6 now :/


----------



## Deschain (Jun 12, 2005)

Some excellent pics and a great array of species Jurgen! 

Let me say that again...some GREAT pics! Thanks alot for sharing them.

What type of cam are you using?


----------



## robustum (Jun 12, 2005)

hiho, thank you Deschain (have more spiders to do more pictures, but the most of them are in thair borrows, so i  dont want to stress them,
i make only the fotos when tey are out of their borrow
thx for the compliments, Thanks @all,
i using very cheap camera, i have byu it from ebay only 50 euro, (i belive it was 43 euros)
the name of her; Traveler SX 410 Z     4,1 mp
but sometimes, the cameras are so gut how  you use them  
C,fasciatum male, in the borrow is the female,





(sorry again for not good English)
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 15, 2005)

E,murinus 0,0,3















best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 15, 2005)

E,cyanognathus before molt





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 15, 2005)

Haplopelma spec, 0,1










H,minax










best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 15, 2005)

H, spec, aureopilosum










best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 29, 2005)

The same female H, spec, aureopilosum :wall:  :wall:  :wall: 










best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jun 29, 2005)

Avi minatrix fresh molt adult female;















best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jul 2, 2005)

E,rufescens 1,0 adult
THX @ Steve





best regards Jürgen


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 3, 2005)

all of u great images


----------



## TwiztidKitty (Jul 3, 2005)

very cool......


----------



## king7 (Jul 3, 2005)

this thread is cool,you got some very nice T's and pics to match  :clap:


----------



## robustum (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank You@all,
but look whats happaned, aaaahhhh :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall: 










I, am so sorry @ Steve and Philipp!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbrd (Jul 4, 2005)

what happened robustum?


----------



## robustum (Jul 4, 2005)

@jbrd and Lisa
my girl, has eat him  :wall:  :wall:  :wall: 
Now he looks like this; :wall: 





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jul 4, 2005)

So she looks bevore she eats him


----------



## robustum (Jul 4, 2005)

here she eat him    :wall:


----------



## robustum (Jul 4, 2005)

and now, she looks like this, after she at him





Sorry agan @ Steve and Phlipp
best regards Jürgen


----------



## morda (Jul 4, 2005)

And no copulation???


----------



## robustum (Jul 5, 2005)

morda said:
			
		

> And no copulation???



I think it has work,( i dont see it   )
I hope,
Best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jul 6, 2005)

Haplopelma schmidti 0,1













































best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jul 12, 2005)

best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum (Jul 24, 2005)

best regards, Jürgen


----------



## weyman93 (Jul 24, 2005)

WOW. you have some great t's.  

How big is your M,mesomelas????  

where could I get 1 of those?

anyway..... YOU are a luckey guy


----------



## robustum (Jul 25, 2005)

weyman93 said:
			
		

> WOW. you have some great t's.
> 
> How big is your M,mesomelas????
> 
> ...



Hi,
THX for compliments  !
she is like 5-6cm bodysize, and i get her in one of the pet stores in Germny/Stuttgart
here is his HP;
klick here! 
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Here she is  





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Jul 28, 2005)

best regards Jürgen


----------



## shogun804 (Jul 28, 2005)

incredible photos :clap:  and a very nice collection you have :drool:


----------



## robustum1 (Jul 28, 2005)

thank you for your congrats.





best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Jul 31, 2005)

best regards Jürgen


----------



## Orange_Demon (Aug 1, 2005)

Great pictures!! keep posting them


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 3, 2005)

Orange_Demon said:
			
		

> Great pictures!! keep posting them


Hiho, thx vor the congrats,
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 3, 2005)

best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 3, 2005)

best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 11, 2005)

best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Best Regards


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 15, 2005)

best regards Jürgen


----------



## sunpoe (Aug 15, 2005)

Very nice :worship:


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 16, 2005)

sunpoe said:
			
		

> Very nice :worship:


THX,






best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 16, 2005)

Dont smoke Kids





best regards


----------



## brachy (Aug 16, 2005)

hi
hehe thats is good idea.      I saw smoker crab.


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 16, 2005)

best regards


----------



## Zorack (Aug 16, 2005)

love all those pics mate, job well done  :clap:


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 21, 2005)

Zorack said:
			
		

> love all those pics mate, job well done  :clap:


hiho, THX :worship: 
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 21, 2005)

best regards


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 23, 2005)

best regards


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 23, 2005)

Very nice _Reversopelma petersi_!!  

I had one in my collection for a short time, it had a bad molt in which it ruptured the abdomen.  I'd love to have another.


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 24, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Very nice _Reversopelma petersi_!!
> 
> I had one in my collection for a short time, it had a bad molt in which it ruptured the abdomen.  I'd love to have another.



hiho, at the first, THX  
my first girl have no probs with molt,
the second girl must molt,,,,then i see how, but i hiope not bad :8o 
i like them very much,
because they like how Megaphobemas,,,
when you want i look for you for her here in Germany,,,,i have pay for my 2 girls together 75 or 80 euro,
best regardas Jürgen
(sorry for bad english)


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 24, 2005)

best regards


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 24, 2005)

Jurgen, can I please come over and hang out at your house?  :worship:


----------



## David DeVries (Aug 24, 2005)

*Great Thread*

I just found your thread and love all the pictures.  About #38 you have a picture very close of a P. Platyomma.  Could you show a picture from farther out?  I have a sling and am curious. I also would like to know if it is very defensive or not?  Anyway, great thread and thanks for sharing  with the rest of us.


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 24, 2005)

:drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hiho, thx for the compliments,
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Shelob12 said:
			
		

> I just found your thread and love all the pictures.  About #38 you have a picture very close of a P. Platyomma.  Could you show a picture from farther out?  I have a sling and am curious. I also would like to know if it is very defensive or not?  Anyway, great thread and thanks for sharing  with the rest of us.


Hi, of course i do that, i make the pics in the next days,,,

yes, they are defensive, at the first time they run away,(not works)
then they bomb you with the hairs,,when this not works than they bite,
like this,,,,but she dont run to you and bite when you open the thank  
not a blondi but not far away from,,,,
 best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 25, 2005)

best regards


----------



## David DeVries (Aug 26, 2005)

*Thank You!*

My little sling attacks everything I put in her cage (water dish, crickets, paint brush).  What a fiesty little minx.  

The picture of your adult female is fantastic.  I hope I end up with a similar spider in a year or two.  Thanks for your time.  

Your tanks are neat also. I have a lot of work to make mine that natural looking.  Again,  thanks for sharing.


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Jurgen, can I please come over and hang out at your house?  :worship:


Hiho,
of course  
best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Shelob12 said:
			
		

> My little sling attacks everything I put in her cage (water dish, crickets, paint brush).  What a fiesty little minx.
> 
> The picture of your adult female is fantastic.  I hope I end up with a similar spider in a year or two.  Thanks for your time.
> 
> Your tanks are neat also. I have a lot of work to make mine that natural looking.  Again,  thanks for sharing.


Hiho,
but the #38 its not a female, its a male of P, Platyomma,
i make a new foto today,
Best regards Jürgen


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 26, 2005)

its not the same TS,


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 30, 2005)

Awesome pictures as usual! You have an outstanding collection. I love your _Haplopelmas_. Just curious, what do you use for substrate? It is quite nice looking.


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Awesome pictures as usual! You have an outstanding collection. I love your _Haplopelmas_. Just curious, what do you use for substrate? It is quite nice looking.


Hiho,
thank you for congrats!
i use simple earth for the trees from normal shop, only for 2-5euros 50L,
and then i do little bit over the earth a playsand for kids(see it by E,murinus), that is not much too, 1,80 euro 25kg, but i do  only little bit over the earth,,,,,
sometimes i mix it with earth 50-50, like for cheatopelma gracile, something like this,
i look how genus and how ts what better need and how they like them,,,,,
Sorry for bad english


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Shelob12 said:
			
		

> My little sling attacks everything I put in her cage (water dish, crickets, paint brush).  What a fiesty little minx.
> 
> The picture of your adult female is fantastic.  I hope I end up with a similar spider in a year or two.  Thanks for your time.
> 
> Your tanks are neat also. I have a lot of work to make mine that natural looking.  Again,  thanks for sharing.


Hiho,
sorry but i dont get a foto,,,,,, he is dont come out of his borrow,,,,,but i look every day that i shoot the foto,


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Jurgen, can I please come over and hang out at your house?  :worship:


hiho,
of course  
your welcome


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi, thats my new snake


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 8, 2005)

and again robustum, but another male,


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice pics, those L. robustus pictures are fantastic.


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 9, 2005)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Nice pics, those L. robustus pictures are fantastic.


Hiho, THX
 i get them as L,robustus, but i think they are C, valida


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 15, 2005)

Waw   ...nice one ....his colors are awsome...do you have a girl for him?

Aaron


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 16, 2005)

aaronrefalo said:
			
		

> Waw   ...nice one ....his colors are awsome...do you have a girl for him?
> 
> Aaron


hiho, it is a girl, 0,1 is girl
1,0 is a boy  
but she have mate a male for two days,,,,its the same girl from other fotos were she mate the male,
so now i wait


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## David DeVries (Oct 2, 2005)

Congradulations on the E. rufiscens babies.  Nice pictures. Mommy looks proud of her work.


----------



## robustum1 (Oct 15, 2005)

Shelob12 said:
			
		

> Congradulations on the E. rufiscens babies.  Nice pictures. Mommy looks proud of her work.


Hi,THX
now they are 1 instar, but they looks like 2nd instar,*gg*
i post the pics next time,


----------



## robustum1 (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## robustum1 (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## joe8421 (Oct 31, 2005)

robustum said:
			
		

> Have make the fotos,,,,but sorry for the bad colours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's great!!!! 
that should be very expessive !


----------



## thanci (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, after this all pictures I can say only one thing: marvellous! Now I know that I have much to do  I smile to think that I have only 14 tarantulas and I was proud of that haha.
In my opinion the genus Haplopelma, Ephobopus and Avicularia are most beautifull in these pictures! Congrats!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Oct 31, 2005)

vewry very nice man !!! great pics.


----------



## robustum1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiho,
Thanks for your compliments, i hope can do more of them,

@Joe8421, No it was not realy expensiv, i think wtihout spider  15-20 euro, but no more,


----------



## robustum1 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## TheNatural (Oct 31, 2005)

WoW.....very nice set ups, Ts and photos


 :clap:


----------



## DragonMaiden (Nov 2, 2005)

mesomelas is beautiful   WWWOW  im impressed


----------



## robustum1 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hiho,
Thank you again,


----------



## robustum1 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## robustum1 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## robustum1 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## robustum1 (Jul 5, 2006)

hiho


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 5, 2006)

Long time no see robustum. Nice pics, as always :clap:


----------



## robustum1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Long time no see robustum. Nice pics, as always :clap:



hiho,
yes, you in whrite
have much to do, example scool...
i have to look that i find more time to post more pics:worship: (my girlfriend has a new cam, so i must find more time, because her cam is better tham my  *gg* )
and not to forget, THX 

and I dont forget this forum, I love the Pics here


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## TheNatural (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi man nice pics and collection you have here, congrats!


----------



## urs (Sep 15, 2006)

Hungry female,a? 
What spec. is this?
Nice photos!:clap: 

Best regards Uros


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 16, 2006)

hi, 
thx!
yes, was hungy
the last 2 pics are H.lividum....
best regards Jürgen


----------

